# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Домашнее образование

## Домик в деревне

Думаю, надо такую тему завести. Как отношение к школе уже сформировалось? 
Я читаю некоторых людей, у кого дети на домашнем обучении находятся. Нахожу много плюсов в этом. Но дети-то еще маленькие, время есть подумать.
Какое у вас отношение к таким формам как Домашнее Обучение и Семейное обучение. 

ну и просто история понравилась, показалась в тему =)


_any_ginger :_

"...Сходила я давеча на родительское собрание. Трали-вали-гусельки, Вася то, Дуся это.... а вот Егор - единственный, к кому у меня нет претензий по русскому и чтению. Весь класс дружно на меня оборачивается. Я краснею, кокетливо прикрываюсь пузом и сползаю под парту. Какое-то первобытное желание оправдываться - мол, да, ну вот такой он у меня уродился, читать любит, все люди, как люди, а мой вот.....
После собрания родители оперативно берут меня в клещи, зажимают в угол и вопрошают дословно следующее:
- А КАК ВЫ ЕГО ЗАСТАВИЛИ ЛЮБИТЬ ЧИТАТЬ?

И вот тут я понимаю, то это кирдык. Потому что вот стоит кучка тетенек под и за 40 и чуть не с блокнотами в руках ждут от меня, малолетки, подробный мастер-класс на тему "Как я заставила своего сына любить книги", заранее готовясь ужасаться драконовским методам. Ибо нормальные они все перепробовали и ни фига не вышло. И я начинаю им на полном серьёзе пытаться объяснить, что нельзя человека ЗАСТАВИТЬ любить. Не важно что. А они - не понимают. Ведь мой сын любит читать? Значит, у меня получилось его заставить?! Диалог получился феерический:
- Ну, при нём постоянно все читают. И я, и муж, и бабушки.... Он это видит и читает сам. Полный дом книг...
- У нас тоже полный дом, папа мой ещё библиотеку собирал, книжки дефицитные тогда были. Три шкафа книг, даже страницы не расклеены - бери, читай. И мы всё время покупаем - и журналы, и детективы... А он всё перед телевизором сидит!
- А у нас нет телевизора...
- ?!
- Совсем. Мы не смотрим. Мы читаем.

Так смотрели первобытные люди на шамана, только что мановением руки остановившего пещерного медведя. Вот он, материнский подвиг! Отказаться от телевизора во имя того, чтоб ребёнок читал! Пойти на такие ужасные лишения!!!

- А что вы вечером делаете?
- Разговариваем, например...
- О чём? Мы вот обсуждаем, что по телевизору видели!
- А мы - у кого что за день произошло. Прочитанные книги. Ещё со зверинцем своим возимся, я вышиваю....
- БЕЗ ФОНА?!
- Нет, почему - музыку включаю, на компьютере.
- А новости?
- Интернет, радио. Да и не особо я интересуюсь новостями-то. Самое важное по радио скажут, а подробности личной жизни звёзд мне неинтересны.
- Ну, как же... не знать, что в мире происходит...

Смотрят уже не как на небожителя - как на опасного психа.

- А как ребёнок без мультиков?
- С диска, на компьютере.
- А многосерийные? Наш вон про человека-паука смотрел, щас про роботов каких-то...
- А зачем они ему? Он книжки читает, они интереснее.
- Ну, не знаю... Как могут быть КНИЖКИ мальчику интереснее роботов?!

Как-как... каком кверху, блин!

- А к компьютеру его не пускаете?
- Зачем, у него свой есть.
- И не мразрешаете целый день играть?
- Он сам не хочет, ему не интересно.
- Почему?
- Книга интереснее.
- Книга не может быть интереснее! Это же ребёнок!!!

Вот, я уже мать-ехидна.

- А что он сейчас у вас читает?
- Кассиля.
- Кого?!
- (почти жалобно) Кассиля. Льва... (ну не может быть такого!!! ну, подумаешь, не расслышали, бывает...)
- ЭТО ВРОДЕ ОЧЕРЕДНОГО ГАРРИ ПОТТЕРА?
- ?!
- Ну, там, Лев Касель и Какая-нибудь Комната....

ААААААААААААА, мать вашу!!!! Из 8 человек ни один не знал, кто такой Лев Кассиль!!! НИ ОДИН!!!!!!! Я смогла только жалобно проблеять что-то вроде: да-да, только времён Октябрьской Революции....
(Фан-фик - Гарри Поттер И Великая Октябрьская Революция. Вольдеморт на броневике захватывает телеграф. Дамблдор, обмотанный пулемётной лентой. Снейп с усами на лихом гиппогрифе. Гермиона с пулемётом и в красной косынке. Хагрид в кожаной тужурке и с верным маузером переплавленным из Царь-Пушки. Бандитский атаман Люциус Малфой-Таврический в папахе и тельнике. Аааа, пристрелите меня!!!!).

- И всё-таки - КАК ВЫ ЗАСТАВИЛИ СЫНА ЛЮБИТЬ ЧИТАТЬ?!
- Ну... вот вы любите читать?
- А МНЕ УЖЕ НЕ НАДО! Я УЖЕ ШКОЛУ ЗАКОНЧИЛА, СВОЁ ОТЧИТАЛА!!!

На том и разошлись. Они - домой, к телевизору, как все нормальные люди. Я - домой, к сыну, мужу и зверям. В каменный век, где нет телевизора и есть книги. С расклеенными страницами, а не в качестве престижной дефицитной вещи.

Пойду, что ли, почитаю..."

----------


## Polixenia

гыгыгы))) Хотя, с другой стороны, конечно, грустно. 

Знаете, а мне вот тоже захотелось телевизор выкинуть. Но муж, правда, пока сопротивляется. Хотя последний год, после рождения Лизы, смотрим его значительно меньше. В основном, новости. Это профессиональное, наверное :Smile: 

Книги... Настя класса до второго не особо читать любила, хотя мы вот с детства старались и книжки ей покупать, и вслух много читали. И я вот тоже сетовала одно время: блин, у меня в 7 лет книги отбирали и на улицу гнали, чтоб свежим воздухом подышала, а дочку за книжку по любви не усадишь. А года полтора назад что-то в ней переключилось... не знаю, что. Но она стала читать запоем. ТТТ, и сейчас читает.

----------


## Polixenia

А вот еще история из жизни. Из нашей. Настин класс буквально пару дней назад ходил в ТЮЗ. Вечером того же дня на родительском собрании учительница в лицах рассказывала, как ЭТО было Это была жесть...

Сначала Настин 3-й "Б" дружно скупил все программки и после спектакля дружно ломанулся на сцену за автографами. Я порадовалась, что Насте денег дать забыла, и ее не было в толпе фанатов. Перед началом спектакля одна девочка из Настиного класса громко искала буфет: "Я же точно знаю, что он здесь раньше был! Мне мама денег дала, мне надо что-то купить!"

Во время спектакля дети, по большей части, смотрели не на сцену, а хвастались видеозаписями на своих мобильниках (когда об этом услышала, спросила грозно у Насти: "И ты тоже???" - на что ребенок ответил: "Нет, мама, мой телефон был в школе в портфеле!") 

Закончилось тем, что один мальчик жевал жвачку, она ему надоела, он вытащил ее изо рта и швырнул назад. Жвачка попала в лоб дяденьке-осветителю. 

Я, кстати, пару лет назад видела родителей этого мальчика. Гуляли в парке с детишками, уже немного датенькие из-за выпитого пива и выкуренных сигарет. При детях, конечно. А вы говорите - домашнее образование...

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Очень показательные истории! Как родители своим СОБСТВЕННЫМ ПРИМЕРОМ формируют у детей жизненные ценности. Если для родителей лучшее времяпрепровождение - это просмотр телевизора или пива попить и т.п., то и для ребенка так будет! А если родители любят читать, ну вот ИМЕННО ЛЮБЯТ, нравится, в общем, им это дело, то и ребенок будет воспринимать чтение, как важную и интересную составляющую своей жизни.
Уж не знаю, что будет с интересами моих детей к школе, но на сегодняшний день ПОЧИТАТЬ КНИЖКУ для них - одно из лучших удовольствий! 
Это что касается чтения.
К слову сказать, телевизор мы тоже ликвидировали уже больше двух лет назад. И прекрасно себя чувствуем без него!
Что касается домашнего обучения. На сегодняшний день мне такой вариант представляется единственно возможным для полноценного и гармоничного развития моих детей. Посмотрим, конечно, что будет ближе к школьному возрасту...
В связи с этим, вспоминаю о дореволюционном воспитании детей в семьях. Ведь в каждой семье были домашние учителя, гувернеры, репетиторы, которые занимались с каждым конкретным ребенком. А не так, как в школе, где 20-30 человек в классе, и у несчастной учительницы главная задача успеть дать тему до конца урока, и до конца четверти успеть опросить всех детей, чтобы всем выставить оценки! ВСЁ!!! Какие там личностные особенности детей, какие уж индивидуальные склонности... 
Не хотелось бы своих чад отправлять учиться в такие условия!

----------


## Polixenia

Мне домашнее обучение представляется хорошим вариантом при условии, если: 1. У родителей достаточно денег, чтобы оплачивать услуги хороших учителей-репетиторов. 2. Если сами родители обладают достаточным опытом и образованием, чтобы самостоятельно обучать детей. 

Нашей семье оба варианта не подходят, увы. Первый - слишком дорого. Второй - ну, вот мы не владеем соответствующей методикой, а она должна быть. Когда я слышу: начальное образование - это же просто! можно справиться самим на раз! - мне хочется сказать таким самонадеянным родителям: научитесь сначала сами грамотно писать, а потом уже обучайте грамоте своих детей. Вот как-то так. 

Но вообще школа не представляется мне ну прям совсем никаким вариантом. Школы разные бывают. И в абсолютно любой школе, даже самой супер-пупер, могут оказаться ученики-уроды. В моем классе тоже были детки прости Господи. Но я же выросла нормальным человеком. Потому что мама с папой хорошие, дай Бог им здоровья.

----------


## Ёжик

Не, ну даже до революции дети по-моему только  лет до 10 дома учились. А потом иногда вообще одни из барских усадеб в города учиться уезжали и жили на съемных квартирах.
Polixenia, согласна полностью. Я уже сейчас иногда не сразу соображаю, что там эта Петерсон имела в виду и как это сделать))))
Меня, конечно, немного напрягают современные школы, и уже сейчас я всех замучала с выбором. Но в школу мы пойдем, правда в 7,9 лет. Вот в сад не ходим и не собираемся.

----------


## yakudza

Согласна с Polixenia. Не так оно все просто и радужно. Ну не так!!!




> Я читаю некоторых людей, у кого дети на домашнем обучении находятся. Нахожу много плюсов в этом.


Про минусы они писать не будут. Потому что и так приходится много критики выслушивать за то решение, которое они приняли. К чему добавлять аргументы противникам?

Вероятно, противники пишут свои аргументы на других форумах. Но это не очень интересно читать, потому что всё либо банально, либо зло. А тут все так мило и душевно.

При всех очевидных достоинствах этого метода, я считаю, что у здорового ребенка нет в этом потребности.

----------


## Polixenia

Если честно, то я бы с удовольствием пообщалась бы с родителями, которые осознанно выбрали для своих детей домашнее обучение. Но до сих пор приходилось сталкиваться только с ситуациями, когда либо ребенок болен, либо у него возникли сложности в общении с одноклассниками. В моем классе был такой мальчик. Классе в 7-м он к нам перешел из другой школы. Пара уродов наехали на него, типа, на вшивость проверили. Ну, больше он в школу и не пришел. Учителя ходили к нему домой. 

Вообще, с одной стороны, мне понятно желание родителей создать идеальные условия для своего чада. Чтобы общался только с хорошими людьми, чтобы преподаватели были самые лучшие. Но это с одной стороны. С другой, мне кажется, невозможно всю жизнь растить ребенка тепличным растением. Он должен общаться с разными детьми, видеть разные ситуации и участвовать в них. Только тогда у него будет иммунитет (= жизненный опыт) на хамство, ложь, лицемерие. 

У меня есть несколько знакомых, которые держат дом в стерильной чистоте, искренне полагая, что тем самым делают хорошо ребенку. А на практике вырастают тепличные создания, которые потом, в более взрослом возрасте, от самого легкого ветерка получают тяжелейшую пневмонию с осложнениями.

Мне кажется, так и с домашним образованием. 

Добавлю, что это мое глубоко субъективное мнение. Если у меня появится опыт общения с родителями "домашних" детей, я обязательно им поделюсь

----------


## Ёжик

А вообще единственным плюсом ДО считаю время, сэкономленное для разных других полезных занятий  :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Хорошая статья о страхах, сомнениях и путях их преодоления http://www.school4you.ru/club/article80/
Не соглашусь с yakudza - довольно много пишется о том, как семьи выбирают анскулинг и результат этого выбора конкретной семьи оказывается печальным. На портале Домашнее обучение много информации и много отзывов с разными результатами. Кстати, все как один про "мило и душевно" не пишут вообще))))) В основном - "как не сойти с ума в первый месяц/год))))". Зато после как раз и приходит та душевность, однако это все равно не означает, что все мило. Трудностей в этом деле много и есть они у всех.
Я вопросом анскулинга интересуюсь еще с беременности, к настоящему моменту накопила значительный информационный запас, нашла много ответов, прояснила некоторые, кажущиеся мне сложными, моменты. Однако, окончательного решения мы не принимали. Я никогда не была почитателем теории воспитания Макаренко, поэтому коллективное воспитание и образование для меня - не лучший вариант жизни моих детей. С другой стороны, мы в семье не принимаем решения без детей, а старший сын считает, что он нужен коллективу, поэтому не готов оставить школу. Младший сейчас-очевидно, чувствует себя намного лучше в семье, нежели в коллективе-но это и понятно, он слишком мал в принципе для коллектива, глубокие выводы делать рано. Но некоторые можно, поэтому, в отношении младшего, выбор анскулинга представляется нам наиболее реальным.

----------


## kiara

Кстати, по поводу книг. Мы стали делать приписочку на приглашениях на день рождения старшего сына, ибо все ребята,как один, дарили ему компьютерные игры. Мы писали, что Никите было приятно получить в подарок книгу. Пишем мы это P.S. уже лет 7, однако до некоторых до сих пор не дошло - *как* можно подарить *мальчику* книгу)))
Младший тоже потянулся к книгам, как раз сейчас пишу, а он изучает Древний Египет, особенно его занимает устройство гробниц-он так по-долгу рассматривает картинки, схемы.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Тут упоминался анскулинг в комментариях. Хотела сказать, что как такового его у нас в стране нет, законодательно не закреплен. Можно только на семейное обучение ребенка оформить и сдавать предметы за полгода и год. Т.е. как-то осваивать школьную программу придется.
Еще вот статья из недавнего на тему: http://u-ksa-re.livejournal.com/118739.html

----------


## kiara

Домик, я анскулинг упоминала не как правовой термин, а как общее понятие внешкольного образования.

----------


## yakudza

Вчера встречались с соседями. И вот к разговору о личном примере в вопросе чтения книг.

Разговор двух родителей первоклашек. Н. - одна воспитывает дочь. С. с женой воспитывают сына.
Н.: У нас в поселке строят новое здание для библиотеки!
С.: Отлично! Мой сын дома уже половину всего перечитал.
Н.: Да, твой молодец, а моя только за компом сидит, читать не заставишь.
Я: Н., а вы сами что-нибудь читаете?
Н.: (удивленно) В смысле? ну школьную-то программу я в свое время всю прочла, конечно.
Я: Нет, я имею в виду сейчас вы читаете дома?
Н.: Да когда мне читать-то? Я ж одна ее воспитываю. Я еще после работы вынуждена часа 2-3 за компом поработать.
С.: Вот! А я читаю, и жена тоже.
Н.: Ну ты-то... ну я-то...
Я: Вот поэтому и она не читает, что примера перед собой не видит.
Н.: Да я убитая падаю, да что вы понимаете!
Я: Я ж не говорю, что ты неправа. Это всегда вопрос приоритетов. Просто нет ничего удивительного в том, что Егор читает, а Маша нет.

да, аксиома.

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://www.openspace.ru/literature/e...and=yes#expand
понравилось интервью с Диной Сабитовой, в том числе грамотно написано про плюсы семейного обучения.

----------


## kiara

Да-да, я тоже читала, отличное интервью. И после таких слов, действительно, для многих семейное образование будет выглядеть более реальным, жизненным явлением, а не сказочной мечтой * я тут недавно обмолвилась про свою идею для Ку, а мне со снисходительной улыбкой ответили - мечтательницааааа...*
Я старшему сыну хочу купить к НГ несколько её книг.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Прошу тех у кого есть реальный опыт оформления на семейное обучение в Калуге поднять руку, мы подойдем вопросы зададим. Не может же быть, что ни у кого? Маша Трофимова, вашему старшему уже скоро? Не узнавали, в какой школе к этому лояльно отнесутся?

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Олесь, я про Калугу конкретно ничего не знаю (я имею в виду семейное образование). Может быть, в школе на Воскресенской (Вальдофская школа) это практикуется. Я еще не узнавала.

Для своих детей мы рассматриваем сейчас как вариант семейное образование в Москве - там это уже принимает цивилизованные формы. Ездить пару раз в неделю в Москву на занятия - это не проблема. Зато избавишь себя от большого количества юридических сложностей здесь в Калуге. Насчет сложностей - это я начиталась Павла Парфентьева.

Также присматриваемся к проекту Перховых в Дахабе. Хотим съездить на разведку - посмотреть, поговорить, примерить к себе такой вариант.

----------


## kiara

Насчет Воскресенской вряд ли, они вообще без лицензии оказались(((( Может решили этот вопрос, но на май месяц ситуация была плачевная, классы набирали "подпольно".
А в наших школах все просто, нужно просто посмотреть Устав каждой школы-есть ли там пункт о возможности семейного образования. Если пункт включен в Устав, это уже говорит о понимании и лояльности *по крайней мере должно)*.
Конкретной информации, у меня, к сожалению, нет.
Я озабочусь этим чуть позже)

----------


## Ёжик

Ну, собственно говоря, мотивация у меня основная та же, что и была пару лет назад, как я только что вычитала) 
Школа отнимает много сил и времени, которые ребенку пригодятся для других важных и интересных дел)

----------


## Ёжик

Могу здесь поделиться разнообразными обучающими ресурсами.

Карманный ученый (сайт временно не работает) http://www.pgbooks.ru/want_to_know/researcher/archive/ Это детище издательства Розовый жираф.  В эфире — ответы экспертов на детские вопросы, ответы детей на вопросы взрослых, увлекательные научные эксперименты. Карманному Учёному можно позвонить по телефону +7 495 514-09-49 и задать свой вопрос  :Smile: 

И видеоуроки по школьным предметам http://interneturok.ru/ru

И еще рекомендую обучающую игру Большое шахматное путешествие, или Как с Fritz’ем в шахматы играть научиться.

"Математика в твоих руках. 1-4 классы. Начальная школа"  Калинина Анастасия Борисовна, Кац Евгения Марковна, Тилипман Антон Михайлович
Подробнее: http://www.labirint.ru/books/345165/

И "Интеллектика" А. З. Зак http://www.labirint.ru/search/%E7%E0...A%F2%E8%EA%E0/

Наконец-то выбрали идеальное для нас пособие по английскому для дошкольников. "Excellent! Starter" Стоят эти пособия прилично. Две книги (учебник + методичка) около 1000 р. + аудио. Но я нашла на Авито в Чебоксарах. Получилось обе книги 250 р. с доставкой. Аудио скачала в инете.

----------


## Spirit

Девушки, а есть в Калуге или области Экстернат?.. кто-нибудь так учится, нам скоро в первый класс, вот думаю, ищу варианты..=) спасибо!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девушки, а есть в Калуге или области Экстернат?.. кто-нибудь так учится, нам скоро в первый класс, вот думаю, ищу варианты..=) спасибо!


Добрый день, в обсуждениях на http://freeedu.livejournal.com последнее время постоянно упоминается, что с экстернатом и с семейным обучениям происходят какие-то изменения. Закон об образовании был изменен и на местах еще не в курсе, как его трактовать. В частности перестали подписывать договора на семейное обучение в рядовых школах, т.к. ждут нормативных актов и объяснения схемы проведения аттестаций.
Что меня смущает, что школы, где не практикуется сдача экстерном, могут не знать, как принимать экзамены у экстернов и чуть ли заставляют все контрольные писать. 

Девочки, если у кого-то дети на экстернате или на семейном, напишите, пожалуйста, как у вас, что с вами происходит.

Летом встречалась со знакомой, у которой сын в прошлом году был на экстернате при православной гимназии, но в этом году она планирует его на очное вернуть обратно.

----------


## kiara

Скоро год, как мы обсуждали в последний раз эту тему.
Крайне интересно-как обстоят дела у участников темы?
У моих знакомых, кто говорил всерьез о ДО, уже на руках документы о зачислении в обычные школы в 1й класс. В основной массе-школа номер 9.
Для нашей семьи ничего не изменилось, будущей осенью нам 7, в обычную школу мы идем 100%. 
Этот год для меня просто красной нитью прошел как год личных сокрушительных разочарований в школьном образовании! Добило сегодня утром распоряжение Управления образования о новой системе выставления отметок в аттестат. Теперь берутся отметки за 6 последних полугодий и делятся на 6, правило " в пользу ученика" не работает. За 5 дней до " последнего звонка" дети получают настоящий  шок!!! Ведь кто-то реально работал последний год, чтобы подтянуть хвосты с прошлых лет, работал напряженно и вот теперь, выходит, что формально, эта работа не даст результат. Аттестат все равно "испорчен".
Конечно, с ребенком останутся его более глубокие новые знания, но наше общество продолжает жить системой крепких устоявшихся оценочных суждений! 
Эксперименты над людьми запрещены всеми Конвенциями! У нас Министерство образования не в курсе?! 
Грустно, страшно и совершенно не хочется быть подопытным кроликом! 
P.S. Как к запасному аэродрому присматриваемся к "черномырдинской" школе под Тарусой, в Барсуках . Если есть у кого отзывы -послушала бы тоже.

----------


## Ёжик

> Крайне интересно-как обстоят дела у участников темы?


У нас все так же. В школу не пойдем. Про оформление еще точно не решили.

----------


## Polixenia

Оксана, скажи, пожалуйста, а это чисто калужское ноу-хау - новая система выставления оценок или общероссийская? шесть полугодий - это три года, да? а раньше по какому принципу выставляли оценки в аттестат?

----------


## yakudza

> P.S. Как к запасному аэродрому присматриваемся к "черномырдинской" школе под Тарусой, в Барсуках . Если есть у кого отзывы -послушала бы тоже.


Серьезно? Это же почти час пути, если я правильно понимаю

----------


## Ёжик

Сын числится в 8-й калужской школе, кстати, весьма дружественной!)

----------

